# Vielen Dank liebe Bundesregierung



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Januar 2010)

Die Bundesregierung hat für Übernachtungen den Mehrwertsteuersatz auf 7% gesenkt
Allerdings nur für die Übernachtung, das Frühstück wird weiterhin mit 19% besteuerert.
Dies bedeutet, dass die Hotels das Frühstück getrennt ausweisen müssen.
Was für uns bedeutet, eine Rechnung Übernachtung mit Frühstück und 4,8€ von der Auslösung abziehen ist nicht mehr möglich.

Da die Hotels zum Teil Phantasiepreise von 15€ für das Frühstück verlangen bleibt nur:

15€ bezahlen und den Rest des Tages von 9€ leben
Nicht frühstücken und das Essen beim Bäcker und den Kaffee im Werk holen
Mit dem Wirt verhandeln, dass er die Übernachtung um 10€ teuerer und das Frühstück um 10€ billiger macht.
Eine Rechnung "Übernachtung ohne Frühstück" verlangen, wobei das nicht so ganz legal ist, wenn tatsächlich gefuttert wurde.

Vielen Dank liebe Bundesregierung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2010)

guido.westerwelle@fdp.de

angela.merkel@cdu.de

horst.seehofer@csu.de


Diese Ansprechpartner helfen Dír bestimmt weiter *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2010)

Gilt das eigentlich nur für Hotelzimmer oder auch für Ferienwohnungen ?


----------



## MatMer (7 Januar 2010)

da postest du die Email-Adressen der zuständigen Ansprechpartner und fragst doch wieder uns 

ich find Frühstück eh überbewertet, aber im Prinzip hat ja doch nur wieder die Firma Vorteile


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Januar 2010)

MatMer schrieb:


> da postest du die Email-Adressen der zuständigen Ansprechpartner und fragst doch wieder uns
> 
> ich find Frühstück eh überbewertet, aber im Prinzip hat ja doch nur wieder die Firma Vorteile


 

klar.... schliesslich will ne Antwort von jemand mit Ahnung und nicht von diesen Marionetten der Lobbyisten


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2010)

*Mit dem Wirt reden, dann löst sich das Problem ...*

Hallo,



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht frühstücken und das Essen beim Bäcker und den Kaffee im Werk holen



Für mich nicht akzeptabel, ohne ein ordentliches und reichliches Frühstück gehe ich nicht aus dem Haus (oder eben Hotel).



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Wirt verhandeln, dass er die Übernachtung um 10€ teuerer und das Frühstück um 10€ billiger macht.



Die durchaus einfachste, aber beste Methode



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Rechnung "Übernachtung ohne Frühstück" verlangen, wobei das nicht so ganz legal ist, wenn tatsächlich gefuttert wurde.



Ob legal oder nicht, denkst Du etwa unsere Staatssekretäre und Minister rechnen legal ab ?    Ulallala, dat Schmidtchen, Scharping (das ist der, der zu oft ohne Helm vom Fahrrad gefallen ist) und Konsorten leben es in der Praxis vor. Puffbesuche in Brasilien kannst Du aber nur als Betriebsrat oder Personalchef einer großen Firma abrechnen, ohne Probleme mit der Reisekostenabrechnung zu haben. Dieses verharzte, klebrige, vorbestrafte  Peterchen hat in Kooperation mit GasGerd dafür gesorgt, das meine in 40 Berufsjahren zwangsweise abgeführten Beiträge in die ALV sich in Luft aufgelöst haben....

Unsere Politiker haben eben immer noch eine Vorbildfunktion *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (7 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ob legal oder nicht, denkst Du etwa unsere Staatssekretäre und Minister rechnen legal ab ?


Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob Du als Selbständiger eine Rechnung ausstellst oder ob Du die Spesenabrechnung Deiner Firma zur Abrechnung gibst.
Also ich würde jetzt nicht anfangen meine Firma zu bescheißen.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2010)

*Ich war auch mal Arbeitnehmer*

Hallo,



			
				Paule schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde jetzt nicht anfangen meine Firma zu bescheißen.
> __________________



Rückblick in meine Zeit als Arbeitnehmer  ..

Nein, hatte ich bisher auch nicht gemacht. Dann gab es da ein Rundschreiben, das aus steuerlichen Gründen ab einer  Rechnungshöhe >= 200,00 Euronen eine Rechnung mit detaillierter Rechnungsanschrift, Abteilungsbezeichnung usw. erforderlich ist. Dann hatte ich eine Hotelrechnung mit zwei Übernachtungen zu je 80,- Euronen, also in Summe 160,- Euro. Davon habe ich dann den Frühstücksanteil abgezogen und das ganze der Reisekostenabrechnung eingereicht. 
Allerdings ohne diesen ganzen Abteilungsdriss und etc., da unter 200 Euronen.

Dann war die Reisekostenstelle nicht damit einverstanden, der Verweis auf das Rundschreiben zur Abrechnung wurde einfach ignoriert.
Also bestand die Reisekostenstelle darauf, das ich beim Hotel nach mittlerweile 3 Monaten hin und her eine neue Rechnung vom Hotel anfordern sollte.

Das habe ich nicht gemacht, die Hotelkosten aus eigener Tasche bezahlt und innerlich gekündigt. Das war nicht der einzigste Grund, aber dieser Tropfen hat das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.

Und mein neuer Cheffe hatte soviel Energie und Temperament wie ein toter Dackel, nur keine unnötigen Anstrengungen ...

Und bitte nicht vom Cheffe eine Entscheidung verlangen, sonst kann er nicht mehr die Verantwortung auf Dich abwälzen.

Meinen beiden vorigen Cheffes hätten bei sowas die Möbel in der Personalabteilung ganz neu ausgerichtet, aber was willst Du machen wenn Dein neuer Chef kein Kreuz hat. 

Nix wie Weg ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Die Bundesregierung hat für Übernachtungen den Mehrwertsteuersatz auf 7% gesenkt
> Allerdings nur für die Übernachtung, das Frühstück wird weiterhin mit 19% besteuerert.
> ...



Hallo,

wirklich zum kotzen. Da werden immer neuen Subventionen geschaffen, 
statt endlich mal welche abgebaut.


----------



## dtsclipper (8 Januar 2010)

Und noch ein Schmankerl obendrauf...

Laut Tagespresse ist zwar der Steuersatz für die Übernachtung gesunken, der Endpreis aber gleichgeblieben.

Daraus folgt das das erhoffte Ziel durch günstigere Preise die Zahl der Übernachtungen und somit den Cash-flow zu steigern nicht erreicht, sondern nur die Gewinnmarge erhöht wurde...

dtsclipper


----------



## argv_user (8 Januar 2010)

Naja, obendrein soll es aber durchaus vorkommen, dass Gewinne versteuert werden müssen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2010)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Laut Tagespresse ist zwar der Steuersatz für die Übernachtung gesunken, der Endpreis aber gleichgeblieben.
> ...



Und was bedeuted das? 

Der Preis für die private Übernachtung bleibt gleich. Für die 
Unternehmen wird es teurer (da sie nur noch 7 %  Vorsteuer 
geltend machen können). 

Aber vielleicht war das  ja die Absicht unserer Lehrer und 
Juristen im Bundestag.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Januar 2010)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Und noch ein Schmankerl obendrauf...
> 
> Laut Tagespresse ist zwar der Steuersatz für die Übernachtung gesunken, der Endpreis aber gleichgeblieben.
> 
> ...



Mir wurde gesagt, wäre die Mehrwertsteuer nicht gesunken, hätten wir die Preise erhöht.


----------



## argv_user (8 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, wäre die Mehrwertsteuer nicht gesunken, hätten wir die Preise erhöht.



Und daher merkt es auch keiner...


----------



## TommyG (10 Januar 2010)

Zitat:

Die haben mit Ihrer blöden Regelung uns total viel Arbeit gemacht. Die Programme müssen umgeschrieben werden, viele Systeme können keine 2 Sätze verrechnen. Wir machen jetzt grundsätzlich jedes Zimmer ohne Frühstück. Drüben steht ein Büffet, wer dort was nimmt, kann das, aber es ist aber kein Frühstück...

Hmmm, Ziel erreicht? Frühstück ohne Nachweis? Oder bezahle ich jetzt die 'Tas Kaf' vom Nachbarn, wenn mir ein Lüngenbrötchen reicht?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Question_mark (10 Januar 2010)

*Pppffft ....*

Hallo,



			
				AUDSPUERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurde gesagt, wäre die Mehrwertsteuer nicht gesunken, hätten wir die Preise erhöht.



Hätten die Hoteliers nicht gemacht. Die orientieren sich seit Jahrzehnten an den Vorgaben des Finanzmisteriums zur max. Obergrenze des Spesensatzes und haben es nie verpasst, sich mit den Übernachtungskosten nahezu taggenau anzupassen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry QM, aber die Aussage verstehe ich nicht 
Der Spesensatz für Deutschland ist seit Jahren 24€ und 20€ und für dieses Geld bekommt man höchstens im tiefsten Osten noch eine Übernachtung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Sorry QM, aber die Aussage verstehe ich nicht
> Der Spesensatz für Deutschland ist seit Jahren 24€ und 20€ und für dieses Geld bekommt man höchstens im tiefsten Osten noch eine Übernachtung


 
Dann würde ich keine Pauschalabrechnung machen, sondern die Hotel-
rechnung auf meinen Spesenzettel setzen und mir dann das Geld vom
Chef wiederholen. Ich bezahl doch nicht das Hotel selber.


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*Übernachtungskosten pauschal abrechnen*

Hallo,



			
				AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry QM, aber die Aussage verstehe ich nicht



Dann werde ich mal versuchen, den Erklärbär zu spielen. Ich rede hier nicht von den Tagesspesen, sondern von Übernachtungskosten ...

Da gab es eine Regelung des BuFiMi über Pauschalbeträge. Das bedeutete seinerzeit, das z.B. Übernachtungskosten bis z.B. 60,- DM ohne weiteren Nachweis pauschal abgerechnet werden konnten. Habe ich zB. ein Hotel für 50,- DM gefunden, konnte ich also pauschal 60,- DM abrechnen und hatte ein Plus von 10,- DM bar auf die Kralle ....

Wenn ich nur Hotels für > 60,- DM gefunden habe, konnte ich diese Kosten zwar gegen den tatsächlichen Aufwand abrechnen, aber es bleibt dann bei 0,00 DM in meinen Geldbeutel. Die Hoteliers haben immer ganz geschickt Ihre Übernachtungskosten dieser steuerfreien Pauschale angepasst 

Diese Pauschale und die Übernachtungskosten haben zwar heutzutage andere Beträge, aber das Prinzip ist geblieben ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Diese Pauschale und die Übernachtungskosten haben zwar heutzutage andere Beträge, aber das Prinzip ist geblieben ...



Ist die Pauschale noch von Bedeutung? Innerhalb von D habe ich in
den letzten 10 Jahren noch nie ein Zimmer gesehen, das unter der
Pauschal zu haben war.

Gut, manche waren die 20 EUR nicht wert, aber das ist ein anderes 
Thema.


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*Pauschalabrechnung*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Pauschale noch von Bedeutung?



Heute eigentlich nicht mehr. Die Pauschale ist heute so gering, dafür  bekommt man heutzutage wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen Zeltplatz auf dem Campingplatz. Das zeigt aber nur, das seit langer Zeit das BuFiMi (egal unter welcher Regierungspartei/Koalition) sich den Wünschen der Industrie gebeugt hat und diese Sätze heutzutage im Sinne der Arbeitgeber willfährig und bewusst unter den Übernachtungskosten für einen Zeltplatz rangieren.

Sonst könnte sich ja der reisewillige Arbeitnehmer noch auf irgendeine Art steuerfrei 5,- Euronen in die Tasche stecken. Das muss natürlich vorher abgeschöpft werden, entweder vom Hotelier oder vom Finanzamt ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Sonst könnte sich ja der reisewillige Arbeitnehmer noch auf irgendeine Art steuerfrei 5,- Euronen in die Tasche stecken. Das muss natürlich vorher abgeschöpft werden, entweder vom Hotelier oder vom Finanzamt ...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



*ACK*

OK, jetzt habe auch ich den Erklärbär verstanden.

Wäre auch zu ungerecht. Die Welt auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit 
anschauen und dann auch noch Taschengeld bekommen .

Kleiner Trost: Du kannst die 20 EUR-Pauschale ja immer dann
ansetzen, wenn Du bei Deiner Freundin übernachtest - nur 
darfst Du dann die Reisenkostenabrechnung nicht Deine 
Frau machen lassen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2010)

Aber selbst wenn der Satz höher wäre... welche Firma zahlt den heute noch die Pauschale ? Im Ausland wäre das ja manchmal noch lukrativ aber ich kenne keine Firma die noch pauschal abrechnet. Und als Unternehmer brauchst du eh ne Quittung.


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*Die steuerlich begünstigte Nummer ..*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die 20 EUR-Pauschale ja immer dann
> ansetzen, wenn Du bei Deiner Freundin übernachtest



Das wird schwierig, in jeder Stadt eine Freundin die gut Pxxxen und vielleicht auch noch kochen kann ...

Aber immerhin eine Möglichkeit, den steuerlichen Nachteilen noch etwas tröpfchenweise abzugewinnen   *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...... gut Pxxxen .....Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 

wieso brauchst du unterwegs ne Frau die gut Putzen kann ??????


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*Übernachtungspauschale*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich kenne keine Firma die noch pauschal abrechnet.



Den Firmen ist es egal, ob Du pauschal oder nach Aufwand abrechnest. Nur haben sich im Laufe der Jahre die tatsächlichen Übernachtungskosten soweit von der Pauschale entfernt, das eigentlich eine Pauschale gar nicht mehr angewendet werden kann. Die tatsächlichen Übernachtungskosten haben diese Pauschale weit überholt, so das es eben heute nur einen Zeltplatz für diese Pauschale gibt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*Personal gesucht*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> wieso brauchst du unterwegs ne Frau die gut Putzen kann



Naja, für zuhause und das Büro habe ich zwei Putzfrauen. Aber für unterwegs könnte ich noch ein bißchen Unterstützung gebrauchen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Für D trifft das auf jeden Fall zu aber im Ausland ist das teilweise nicht so. Aber mein letzter Arbeitgeber hat die Pauschale gestrichen nachdem er gemerkt hat das wir in Österreich wochenlang für 25€ wohnen und er 56€ blechen musste.... anschliessend musste er 60€ blechen da wir dann "vernüftige" Hotels gewählt haben.

Edit. Mittlerweile ist er Pleite .o)


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile ist er Pleite



Und ich weiss aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass die Pleite nicht  durch die 60,- Euronen Übernachtungskosten entstanden ist 

Also wie wir Lateiner sagen : "What shalls"   

Aber Du hast auf jeden Fall richtig reagiert und steuerst weiter auf dem richtigen Kurs...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Januar 2010)

Ah danke QM jetzt habe ich auch verstanden.
Mich hat etwas gewundert, dass du von Deutschland sprichst, aber das ist wohl schon ne Ecke her.
Ja früher war alles besser. Wenn ich von alten Inbetriebnehmern höre, dass sie früher in Saudi am Tag 250 DM Spesen hatten, von denen sie mit Übernachtung keine 50DM gebraucht haben, könnte ich neidisch werden.
Da hat Rausgehen noch Spass gemacht. Heute müssen erst die ganzen Sesselfurzer in der Firma bezahlt werden, da bleibt kein Geld für Inbetriebnahmebonuse mehr.

Ich glaube ich mach mich mal selbstständig, alle die nicht rausgehen bekommen ein Hilfsarbeitergehalt, und was übrig bleibt wird zwischen den Inbetriebnehmern aufgeteilt


----------



## IBN-Service (17 Januar 2010)

*Ein Schuft, wer böses dabei denkt!*

Ein Schuft, wer böses dabei denkt!

Hotelunternehmer spendete FDP 1,1 Millionen Euro


:|


----------



## IBFS (17 Januar 2010)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ein Schuft, wer böses dabei denkt!
> 
> Hotelunternehmer spendete FDP 1,1 Millionen Euro
> 
> :|


 
Willst du die Politik beeinflussen - trete in eine Patei ein und 
arbeitet dich hoch. Oder kaufe die Patei gleich komplett. 
Das ist doch schon lange so oder?


----------



## bimbo (17 Januar 2010)

Könnte man die Politik nicht aus diesem Forum raushalten? Es müsste doch reichen, sich über Siemens aufzuregen!


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Könnte man die Politik nicht aus diesem Forum raushalten? Es müsste doch reichen, sich über Siemens aufzuregen!



Wo wäre Politik besser aufgehoben als im Bereich "Stammtisch"?

Und insbesondere das Thema, gehört zum Alltag von vielen Inbetriebnehmern, Monteuren, etc. hier.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2010)

*Würg ..*

Hallo,



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kaufe die Patei gleich komplett.



Das kann sich der IBN nicht leisten ...

Wenn man einmal anfängt, sein Geld mit ehrlicher Arbeit zu verdienen, bleibt für sowas kein Geld mehr übrig 

GEMA, GEZ, Krankenkassen, Rentenversicherung, Arbeitslosenversicherung, Mehrwertsteuer, Mineralölsteuer, Kommunalabgaben, Grundsteuer, Salzsteuer, Sektsteuer, Vergnügungssteuer, Kfz-Steuer, Alkoholsteuer, Grundsteuer A+B, Gewerbesteuer (und da habe ich noch einiges ausgelassen) lassen da nicht mehr so richtig viel Spielraum zum Kauf von Politikern übrig. Das bleibt eben nur den Banken, Energieversorgern (Gas + Strom + Benzin) , Pharmaindustrie, Automobilindustrie und weiteren internationalen Konzernen mit einem großen Etat für die Korruption von Politikern vorbehalten.
Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2010)

*Wat biss Du denn für ein Leisetreter ??*

Hallo,



			
				bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man die Politik nicht aus diesem Forum raushalten? Es müsste doch reichen, sich über Siemens aufzuregen!



Nein, wir sind hier im Stammtisch. Wenn Du es allerdings nicht gewohnt bist, sich auch über politische Themen kritisch zu äussern, bleib doch einfach aus dem Stammtisch raus. Ich lasse mir nicht die Möglichkeit nehmen, egal wo, meine Meinung zu äussern, egal ob in positiven oder negativen Sinne. Soviel Demokratie muss sein ...

Und wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, mir auch egal ..


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## IBFS (17 Januar 2010)

bimbo schrieb:


> Könnte man die Politik nicht aus diesem Forum raushalten? Es müsste doch reichen, sich über Siemens aufzuregen!


 
Lieber bimbo, du bist seit HEUTE (17.01.2010) im Forum, da mußt du
nicht gleich am ersten Tag den roten DOWN-DAUMEN auspacken.
Willkommen am Stammtisch


----------



## maweri (18 Januar 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Willst du die Politik beeinflussen - trete in eine Patei ein und
> arbeitet dich hoch. Oder kaufe die Patei gleich komplett.


 
Oder heirate den Vorsitzenden einer ehemaligen Volkspartei. Wie unlängst eine junge Dame aus meiner alten Heimatstadt es getan hat. Blöd nur, wenn der Gatte seinen Vorsitz niederlegt


----------



## nade (18 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, nach dem Grundgesetz ist man zur aktiven Gegenwehr aufgerufen, wer die Demokratie versucht umzustürzen...
Glaub war Art.20 Abs.4

Also da Mißtgabeln nimmer zu bekommen sind, es gibt auf russischer wie auf wackessanischer Seite genug "Freundeslager", mit Freunden, die schneller laufen können als die.
Nur soviel zur Bananenrepublik.. Deutschland... Soviele Killerspielespieler die da Austicken kann es nicht geben, wie es Abgeordnete zum Umnieten gibt...


----------



## Question_mark (18 Januar 2010)

*Aaarrgghh*

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd nur, wenn der Gatte seinen Vorsitz niederlegt



Der hat den Vorsitz niedergelegt, weil bei dem sonst auch nichts mehr hochgeht ...
Was dieses Drecksstück von Ex-Parteichef alles auf dem Gewissen hat, ich kriege gerade wieder rote Wangen ...

Den konnte man nicht mal bei Gazprom gebrauchen. Aber ich hoffe mal, seine Michelle hat wenigstens Altenpflegerin gelernt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Der hat den Vorsitz niedergelegt, weil bei dem sonst auch nichts mehr hochgeht ...



*ACK*

Zumindest hat er ein längere Anlaufzeit ... siehe auch *hier*.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... siehe auch *hier*.





> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /Was dieses DrecksstÃƒÂ¼ck von Ex-Parteichef alles auf dem Gewissen hat, ich kriege gerade wieder rote Wangen ... Den konnte man nicht mal bei Gazprom gebrauchen. Aber ich hoffe mal, seine Michelle hat wenigstens Altenpflegerin gelernt. GruÃƒÂŸ Question_mark on this server.


... schade ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... schade ...



Sorry, da war der Link vermurkst. Aber jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## centipede (10 Februar 2010)

Es gibt für das Frühstücksproblem eine kleine Lücke vom Finanzamt.

Wenn eindeutig nachweisbar ist, dass das Zimmer vom Arbeitgeber inkl. Frühstück gebucht wurde kann nach der alten Regelung weiterhin 4,80 für das Frühstück veranschlagt werden.

Bei uns in der Firma brauche ich jetzt immer eine Buchungsbestätigung mit der Firma als Bucher.

Habe es bis jetzt aber noch nicht benötigt.

mfg

Centi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 Februar 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Es gibt für das Frühstücksproblem eine kleine Lücke vom Finanzamt.
> 
> Wenn eindeutig nachweisbar ist, dass das Zimmer vom Arbeitgeber inkl. Frühstück gebucht wurde kann nach der alten Regelung weiterhin 4,80 für das Frühstück veranschlagt werden.
> 
> ...



hi centi

du hast nicht zufällig den gesetzestext parat?

wenn ja hättest du auf einen schlag viele freunde im forum


----------



## centipede (10 Februar 2010)

Servus,

nein leider nicht. 
Habe hier jetzt nur so geschildert, wie bei uns verfahren wird. Aber ich denke ohne Gesetzesgrundlage, würden die es bei uns nicht machen.
Ursprünglich hieß es nur noch Buchungen über das firmeninterne Buchungs- und Reservierungssystem werden akzeptiert.
Aber da man auf den Baustellen auch mal auf einem Landgasthof übernachtet gibt es jetzt nun auch die zweite Möglichkeit mit der Buchungsbestätigung.

Aber ich denke evtl. kann man ja bei seinem Finanzamt ja mal nachfragen.
*ROFL*

mfg
Centi


----------



## nade (10 Februar 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nein leider nicht.
> Habe hier jetzt nur so geschildert, wie bei uns verfahren wird. Aber ich denke ohne Gesetzesgrundlage, würden die es bei uns nicht machen.
> ...



Und du glaubst an eine ehrliche Antwort von denen?
Die zicken schon rum, wenn man noch nichteinmal einen Monat keine Lohnsteuerschiss von de Arbeitstelle hat..
weil eben bei der einen Fa raus und etwas mehr Zeit zwar als nicht Arbeitend gemeldet, aber es da eine Lücke dazwischen gibt...
Gegenüber diesen Zwangsabgabeneintreiber sind Taschentrickspieler noch harmlos beim Geld außer Tasche ziehn...


----------

